# flat pedal a tour?



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

I've got a 4 day MTB BP tour coming up and have been flat pedaling my trail bike a fair amount, but do use clipless most of the time.
What about using flat pedals for a MTB tour? 
can anyone talk to the advantages/disadvantages of use flats?
thanks!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never used clipless bikepacking. My max distance per day is ~175kms and ~900kms at a go without a day off. No downsides that I can speak of and it's great hopping off the bike and having comfy walking shoes on my feet.

Comparing my commute times for same route, same bike, but switching between flats and clipless I get the same time on average and my fastest time was on flats.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

For me, it's about having comfy shoes for time off the bike. No need to carry "camp shoes" with flats. Just wear 'em!

I did 380 miles last September wearing Swiftwater sandals. Used flats with "pins" for some grip. The pins certainly help but also seem a bit dangerous. They could surely rip my shin up in a crash.

Pros: flats and comfy shoes mean not carrying two pairs of shoes.

Cons: those grippy pins can do some serious skin shredding.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Honestly, keeping my sweaty/wet/dusty/muddy bike shoes on all evening does not really seem like a plus. I took a pair of Toms canvas shoes on my coast to coast trip and was really surprised at how durable they were (and I'd already been wearing them around the house for two years), they are light and pack small and give my riding shoes a chance to air and dry out.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

When I setup my Salsa Mukluk for bikepacking I went with flat pedals and I am very happy with that setup. I am now considering doing the same with my Surly Long Haul Trucker.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

There's no right/wrong answer. If it were me I'd probably use a more comfy spd bike shoe and pack a set of Toms or flip flops to relax in. Pearl Izumi makes some more relaxed bike shoes, look like a trail running shoe with semi flexible sole.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

If you use flats, make sure that your shoes aren't too flexy. That tires my feet at least. If there​ is significant hab on your route, flats are the way to go. I have had several relaxed clipless shoes and none is as good for walking as a trail hiker.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

When I ride on the road, which is a lot, I am clipped in to my pedals. When I am out play riding on one of my mountain bikes, I am clipped in. But when out bikepacking, I ride flats exclusively.

For shoes I wear mid height light hiking shoes. Almost every major outdoor store has a large selections of these kinds of shoes so you can find one that fits well. I always opt for a bit larger than I need so that I can layer in some socks. After several days, your feet might start to swell and you can take socks off to accommodate the larger feet. It is hard to find a broad selection of cycling shoes at many bike shops, so you order online and hope that what you gets fits.

I also like that I can move my foot around. If you have an Achilles tendon issue, you can move your foot forward to take some of the strain off of it.

When on a long long ride, I will get off the bike and walk it. Last June when pedaling up to Red Meadow lake, I had already been in the saddle for 7 or 8 hours, I got off on a couple of occasions and walked my bike. It helps with blood circulation in places that need it. So, don't be afraid to walk your bike when you need a break. Times like that are when I'd eat something too.

Most importantly. Say that you have been on the bike for 12 hours and are dead tired. You get into a situation where you need to unclip quickly. With flats, there is no need to remember to twist your foot and often you can be too tired to even do it.

ETA... I also take a pair of crocs or similar along. If you get into areas where there is a lot of water (Flathead Pass comes to mind) you can put the crocs on and keep your shoes from getting drenched. Crocs stick to my Wellgo MG-5's like glue.


----------



## loug (Mar 24, 2017)

Reg shoes and peddles. If you have foot slippage use straps and cages or grippier pedals. Last pair of clipless shoes are still used because of their stiffness. Just filled in the cleat area with Shoe repair stuff.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

connolm said:


> Cons: those grippy pins can do some serious skin shredding.


Overblown risk. Can happen, but rare. I have far bigger and longer-lasting scars from clipless pedals hitting my legs in a crash. When I finish a ride, you can't tell which nicks in my legs are from my pinned platforms, and which are from thorns, branches, or hitting the ground. I don't ride the same way for adventure rides (tours or otherwise just long day rides), and don't get the scratches at all.

Only time I pull out the clipless pedals is for races and stuff like road centuries and whatnot. Otherwise, all my bikes have pinned platforms. My commuter gets stubby pins because I don't need more grip on that bike, and I often ride it wearing my Chaco Z2 sandals in the summer.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

> Cons: those grippy pins can do some serious skin shredding.


Yes, I shred skin on my last multiday trip. Next time I will put old sock over the pedal or beer cozy like some of you suggested.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got some Five Ten freerider contacts...surprised how stiff they were! I've been riding vans old schools so far and the contacts are comparably super stiff and the sole is crazy sticky. I almost liked the feeling of the vans being about to rap your arch over the pedal...you cant do that with the contacts.
Bit concerned by this but hope they brake in ok. Also they are borderline Just right/too small (womens model and got them lightly used...yes i'm cheap) and worried about my feet swelling as many have reported. How much swelling should i expect being that we are going to be putting in 6-8 hr days.
I've raced many XXC's and have not really experienced much swelling but just concerned as there's no bringing an extra set except flip-flops as my camp shoe?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mackdhagen said:


> Just got some Five Ten freerider contacts...surprised how stiff they were! I've been riding vans old schools so far and the contacts are comparably super stiff and the sole is crazy sticky. I almost liked the feeling of the vans being about to rap your arch over the pedal...you cant do that with the contacts.


My 5.10's break in like that ^^ after 18 months of use and that's when I throw them out and buy a new pair. My feet need the support or they start to hurt. Once the shoes start wrapping around the pedals they are done for me.

With the sticky rubber 5.10's don't need to wrap the pedals for traction so I don't see a downside to the stiffness. They are still very easy to walk in.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I experimented with some CB Mallets on this last tour, thinking they'd be a nice combo of clipped in riding and a flat pedal....meh. I think I'm happier just being on a good flat pedal, for various reasons already stated.

The only bike I still own that I'm not running flats on is my gravel bike. 

Contacts will likely be my next shoe. I'm glad to hear they are stiffer than the Freeriders, which are way too soft for all day riding, imo. Although I also have a pair of the Freerider Elements which seem stiffer to me than the regular Freeriders, while still being very comfortable to walk around in.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I find the Freeriders fine for all day riding for about 18 months or so. At that point they get too flexible. I've had the Elements and regular version of the Freeriders - they seem equally stiff.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

vikb said:


> I find the Freeriders fine for all day riding for about 18 months or so. At that point they get too flexible. I've had the Elements and regular version of the Freeriders - they seem equally stiff.


Yeah, I don't see any reason why the Elements should be any different in sole stiffness than the regular Freeriders, but the last pair of the latter I bought were pretty soft, from Day 1.

Regardless, the Freeriders are already retired to mild use and when the Elements wear out, I'm going to upgrade to the Contacts.

Still, 5.10s are the best flat pedal shoe out there, imo.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I'll note that at the end of a really long, hard day, not having to unclip from that super heavy bike is a big plus. After 100+ miles you'd be surprised how hard it is to will yourself to unclip. Get caught in some roots, and you'll find the thought of all that energy it takes to unclip causes you to pause just slightly too long, and you are then lying in the dirt, pinned under a remarkably heavy bike.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

Trying Freerider Elements now, found (for me) significant hotspots developing. I usually ride with an approach shoe, or mid- ankle LW hiking boot and don't remember having that issue. Perhaps because the Freeriders are so "attached" to the pedal?
No blisters, but it happened several times on a 5 hour ride.


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

Another vote for flat pedals. Especially the large platform ones like Crank Brothers Stamp and VP Harrier. I commute on SPD pedals and I can't really imagine doing that on a tour/ bikepack trip.

You can read my impression on the VP Harrier here: VP Harrier: Touring and Bikepaking Flat Pedal Review - Bike Und Bier


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, flats. I get off my bike and walk around. Do you?


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

I only ride flats on both my bikes (MTB and Cross/Gravel bike--both I can use for bikepacking, light touring). I use VP Vice Pedals--not too expensive, plenty of grippy pins, not too big. After using 5.10 Freeriders for a few years, I now swear by 5.10 Aescents. I LOVE these shoes. Just as grippy and comfy on the bike as the more skate-profile Freeriders, but for me at least, way more suited to also hiking/rock scrambling/etc. 
I'm typically riding in warm temps and these shoes really breath too, and they seem to dry fast after those stream crossings. With some nice wool socks it's an unbeatable combo. I just bring extra wool socks, though I suppose for a really long trip I would bring some kinda super packable shoe or flipflop for camp.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Flats and keen sandals. Works well.


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

My setup exactly, be it road, gravel, dirt, commute. Love it. About to buy my second pair of Aescents, my first are on 2+ years and still in bizness. Great traction on and off the bike, comfy enough to wear all day err day. Flat pedals FTW.



jbass said:


> I only ride flats on both my bikes (MTB and Cross/Gravel bike--both I can use for bikepacking, light touring). I use VP Vice Pedals--not too expensive, plenty of grippy pins, not too big. After using 5.10 Freeriders for a few years, I now swear by 5.10 Aescents. I LOVE these shoes. Just as grippy and comfy on the bike as the more skate-profile Freeriders, but for me at least, way more suited to also hiking/rock scrambling/etc.
> I'm typically riding in warm temps and these shoes really breath too, and they seem to dry fast after those stream crossings. With some nice wool socks it's an unbeatable combo. I just bring extra wool socks, though I suppose for a really long trip I would bring some kinda super packable shoe or flipflop for camp.


----------



## Papanowel (May 30, 2015)

leeboh said:


> Flats and keen sandals. Works well.


Indeed, I also do that. It's perfect on sunny and warm day. If it's raining (shower like), it's drying out quickly


----------

